# Next Update: Coming Soon!



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 15, 2018)

They did an announcement of things that are coming in the next update and I am BEYOND excited!

We're going to be able to further customize our campsites and get the option to DRESS OUR CAMPERS! (I hope this means that clothes crafting is coming soon...) They also said they'd be fixing some bugs and making an easier way to ask for help in the quarry! FINALLY! Anyways I am super excited! What are you most excited about?



Spoiler: If you haven't seen it:


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 15, 2018)

Where did they post the preview? I can?t seem to find it, could you please post a link? It sure does sound great, though!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 15, 2018)

I hope that you get to search for a certain item in the market box instead of starting from the beginning and searching until you reach the bottom only to realize that none of your friends have the item you’re looking for.

If this is not the case I’ll be majorly disappointed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 15, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Where did they post the preview? I can’t seem to find it, could you please post a link? It sure does sound great, though!



If you click on the "Announcement" megaphone icon it has it there as of rollover last night. =D (I'll try to grab some screenies and put them in the first post...)

There's also going to be option for "terrain" at your camp, instead of the trees you have on the backdrop, really neat stuff!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah the quarry is a freaking hassle, I mean why can't you just ask like everyone or just those being active in the last few days or stuff.. Not worth 20 tickets unless you really really need things!

And the other stuff sounds cool too, man. Wish they could let us have two carpets out at once tho :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 15, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I hope that you get to search for a certain item in the market box instead of starting from the beginning and searching until you reach the bottom only to realize that none of your friends have the item you’re looking for.
> 
> If this is not the case I’ll be majorly disappointed.



It does say it's going to improve the market box, just no details on how, I hope it's like that, or at least that you don't have to go to their camps...

All I am really hoping for, is after selecting and exiting out of a friend's profile it won't just take you to the top again... I hate helping people, or going through market boxes, and getting brought to the top, trying to remember where I was... =[

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah the quarry is a freaking hassle, I mean why can't you just ask like everyone or just those being active in the last few days or stuff.. Not worth 20 tickets unless you really really need things!
> 
> And the other stuff sounds cool too, man. Wish they could let us have two carpets out at once tho :c



That's in the update! You'll be able to put one out at the other side of camp! =D


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

Omg really... That so cool, I hated just having one carpet/mat/floor yadda out because the other side looked so bare, I mean yeah it might be weird having a mat on the ground but I want that so it looks better aesthetically man.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 15, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Omg really... That so cool, I hated just having one carpet/mat/floor yadda out because the other side looked so bare, I mean yeah it might be weird having a mat on the ground but I want that so it looks better aesthetically man.



Yeah especially because a lot of people don't use that as an outdoor area or try to connect it with the other one to make a larger cohesive area. It'll be nice to put two of the same carpets and have one big area that matches. So it'll be nice!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah especially because a lot of people don't use that as an outdoor area or try to connect it with the other one to make a larger cohesive area. It'll be nice to put two of the same carpets and have one big area that matches. So it'll be nice!



Yeah, I mean I had to practically make it outdoor area because no mats but yeah I def want one larger room!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Jan 15, 2018)

I literally had that idea to change the flooring and background the day it came out.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm excited because we can finally dress up our campers 

I have a little theme going on in my campsite so it would be cute to see if I could dress them up to match it lol


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2018)

Omgggg I’m so excited! I’ve wanted multiple rugs, changing the campsite terrain, an better invited to the quarry since day 1.
But dressing the campers is an added bonus that I’m mega hyped about!! 
It looks like they’ve really been listening to us and what we want.


----------



## J087 (Jan 15, 2018)

Let's not get in over our heads.
The REAL question is... how many tickets is this all going to cost?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 15, 2018)

J087 said:


> Let's not get in over our heads.
> The REAL question is... how many tickets is this all going to cost?



I have 11 dollars in my iTunes account right now so if it's a lot of tickets I'm willing to spend some money lol


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 15, 2018)

I am so happy with how responsive they have been to player's requests. The fact that they've had so many updates and events since the game's inception has really surprised me. They're doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm happy about the rugs and dressing up the campers!^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope you can choose flower colors, my campsite would clash with pink.


----------



## Venn (Jan 15, 2018)

I just hope the Market Box is way easier. I hate going back and forth on my friend list trying to find something. 
I even hate it more where you have to go to the friend's campsite to full ALL over the boxes. Less Traveling Please.
Either I want a full Market Box Area where a lot of friends/randoms wander around randomly and I can go asking all of them, or a search feature.

Also, I'm scared of having new fish and bugs being added. I don't got enough room xD


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Jan 16, 2018)

i've been loving all of the updates and events in pocket camp sm so far


----------



## cheri_j (Jan 16, 2018)

.

Also, I'm scared of having new fish and bugs being added. I don't got enough room xD[/QUOTE]


I have the same concerns about new fish and bugs.  I don't have enough room either.  I would gladly pay leaf tickets to expand my storage space - and I rarely spend my leaf tickets.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just announce and release the Switch game already.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 17, 2018)

I’m stoked for all of these! They sure do keep me playing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2018)

The frequent updates have sure been something that keeps me playing, I had kind of slowed down a few times, but the updates and events keep me coming back. I am hoping that with the new fish and bugs that they'll be kind of a "seasonal" thing, and we wont get requests for the "out of season" bugs and fish so we can sell off our reserves. But even in that situation it will really suck for whatever you have up in your market boxes never getting sold... :/


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 19, 2018)

Really hope more bugs and fishies doesn't mean " make it even harder to get what you need be because there's even MORE bugs and fishies! "


----------

